# EV Moped Conversion Project



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Not trying a chase you away but http://endless-sphere.com/forums/ specialize in 2 wheel pedaled EVs.


----------



## coryz (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I will check that site out, but at this point I dont think I am going to use the pedals anymore. That seems like a lot of extra time and work.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

coryz said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will check that site out, but at this point I dont think I am going to use the pedals anymore. That seems like a lot of extra time and work.


Depending where you live (or plan to drive), if you remove the pedals it will no longer be a "Moped". You may then have to license and insure it as a motorcycle.

Later,
Keith


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

mopeds, in almost all states, have speed limitations. Legally I think you're limited to about 25mph. Take off those pedals and now its a motorcycle/scooter and you have to register it, although you may not need a motorcycle license, but you would still have speed limitations.

45+mph on a moped is just stupid, its just asking to get hurt.


----------

